# The British International School KL



## imraz (Jun 18, 2014)

Dear All,

I would very much appreciated if you could give me a Suggestions or Comments about The British School of Kuala Lumpur. I have a friends from Singapore and they will be moving to the Tropicana area which is close by to the school.

Thanks.


----------



## teacherlad24 (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you considered HELP International school, I work there and it has a holistic viewpoint for learning and gets great results


----------

